# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Cashierless store, Zippin store, autonomous retail, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Zippin store

getzippin.com/product

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Zippin - checkout-free shopping

Aug 20, 2018




> Zippin has developed the next generation of checkout-free technology enabling retailers to quickly deploy frictionless shopping in their stores.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Welcome to Checkout-Free Retail. Don’t Mind All the Cameras"
A new startup is offering a new kind of retail experience. Instead of humans handling cash, it's all apps, smartphones, sensors, and computer vision.

by Adam Rogers
August 8, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"Zippin deploys checkout-free tech at Gainbridge Fieldhouse"

October 19, 2021

----------

